# Little blue pill.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The wife told me to go out and get some of those pills that will help me get an erection.

You should have seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

that's not funny

we don't need pills to get an erection

fat does not interfere with our libido

Its a male thing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


aldra


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice one Ray :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Rob.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Nice one Ray . _

total rubbish
8O 8O

love and attraction has nothing to do with size

or most of us would have left you long ago

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well Roger Black is on your side Aldra:

quote "However, I can't wait to see Rosemary in a bikini - she is ALL woman!! "

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Who the hell is Rosemary???

all women are totally "all women"

Bikinis or not

aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no lets get this straight. I no longer have a
sylph like figure

neither has he

but he does have 6 children and 10 grandchildren

all so much part of our lives

I find this post bordering on offensive

but hey being me I can live with it

aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> no lets get this straight. I no longer have a
> sylph like figure
> 
> neither has he
> ...


Hey whats up with you?.. Your sure home to mrs grumpy tonight.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can get grumpy ray

and thinking about it you were only joking

but so many relationships are lost

because of stupid people

love does not change because of size, it is firmly fixed in our mind and has nothing to do with anything but love

we are so lucky

if we allow it to be

Must have touched a nerve 

I hope every one is as lucky as me

sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now Now Ray, don't get personal.It made me smile, I thought one balanced out the other in the joke so I did not think it was offensive or sexist.I am surprised that aldra took it so strongly, but that is her right.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

cabby

you are in danger of going off my really like list

aldra     

ray is still on it

aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Your earlier post contained a line that was missed by everybody.

"Bikinis or not"

Well, for me - preferably not! 

Okay, so I too am now off your Christmas card list.

PS What are these little blue pills and where do I get some?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pippin

only because I don,t have your address

otherwise I would send you one

bikinis, yes they are fantastic for the youngish

my grandaughter looks fantastic

and several of my daughters look pretty good too

me? i no longer have to look good in one

I've served my time :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Aldra.

If I give you my address can you send me some of those little blue pills?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no pippin

you don,t need them

I hope 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just a mo, I'll ask the wife for her opinion!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

oh dear

if you need a second opinion

you may need them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It was like when the first female contraceptive tablet came out in the sixties, it was only an aspirin.

I remember Sandra (my) going to the doctors for some, she came back with one and the instructions on how to make it work..

First open the packet, then take the tablet out and hold it firmly between your knees.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Secondly, on no account bend over. 8) 

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

gosh I missed all that

do you think that is why I have 6 children???

you all should be so lucky

would not change one of them

or the 10 grandchildren that came after    

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That's why I had one child to balance the population explosion

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmmmmm

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> gosh I missed all that
> 
> do you think that is why I have 6 children???
> 
> ...


Ah bless, you look like you are cheering up, I don't like it when you are grumpy :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

grumpy all gone

why would I stay grumpy when I've got all of you to cheer me up  

aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can I take my tin hat off now then. :lol: :lol: :lol: going back to being a night owl i think

cabby


----------

